
Next Windows release will have app to see all the data sent to Microsoft - nikbackm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/want-to-see-all-data-windows-10-sends-microsoft-theres-an-app-for-that/
======
sachleen
Given that everybody collects data I believe this is at least a step in the
right direction. It'll be interesting to see what data they are collecting
though.

